# surrogacy through a clinic



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I was just wondering if any of your IP or surrogates who had treatment through a clinic (as we need ICSI) were able to use fresh sperm or did the clinic make you use frozen?  It is a bit confusing for me as my eggs would be fresh. Or is it up to the surrogate herself to decide?

I'm looking at clinics in London

Many thanks
L x


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi 

I've had treatment for IVF host surrogacy at 2 different clinics and despite offering to sign a disclaimer both clinics refused to allow the use of fresh sperm. I've been a straight surrogate too and we did home inseminations so more than happy to use fresh sperm but both clinics refused.

It is a HFEA guideline so you may find some clinics are willing, but from speaking to others in the surrogacy world very, very few clinics will use fresh sperm. The only one I know of is CARE in Manchester. I did have treatment at another CARE clinic myself with one of the IVF treatments but despite being part of the same group this clinic would not use fresh sperm either.

Good luck!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Jayne thanks so much, to be honest we have frozen sperm but with a low count and motility we have been told that fresh is best.

You have an amazing story

L x


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Jayne is right I'm afraid, you are however more likely to find an overseas clinic will do fresh sperm and they're usually cheaper ! Reprofit in CZ is a good clinic ;-)


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I had a really positive first appt at ARGC so the ball has started rolling for our cycle x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi ladies

We are going with ARGC and fortunately we have some sperm already frozen there.

Apricot- I have tried to pm you but your inbox if full! Thanks for the PM

L x


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Inbox spring cleaned xx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

That's gr8 news   

and

Hi Apricot how are you doing ?


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi JJ1,
I was just wondering are the ARGC advicing you use frozen sperm? we are going with Dr Amin Gorgy at the Fertility & Gynaecology Academy once we have a deffinate match, I'll have to ask if he does frozen sperm or fresh?

Poppins x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

yes it has to be frozen sperm at ARGC, they said it is a HFEA requirement, fortunately we had 9 vials already frozen from a few years back there, as they suggested freezing it now if not.

Is Dr Gorgy licensed for surrogacy, not many clinics are in London, if he does I would freeze sperm as you can move it anywhere you need pre and post testing.
Good luck


----------



## vicky1982 (Mar 2, 2011)

I didn't realise the need to use frozen sperm at first but was told by The london womens clinic.
They mentioned that the sperm has to be quarantied for 6 months before using it for the ivf. 

Trying to explain to my partner later that day about this quarentine period did however cheer me up for a while as he was slightly taken a back to the fact he may resemble our dog who was quarantined! 

All teh best x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

My surrogate has pulled out today so disappointed and don't know where to turn now, she was a friend and sister of a dear friend of mine.


----------



## Viola (Sep 12, 2007)

JJ, so sorry to hear your news.
Viola x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

JJ


----------



## Want-a-baby (Apr 23, 2010)

JJ,
I'm really sorry about what happened   !!
Best wishes  ,    FM


----------

